# Age of Empires III error 100 [bad cd-key]



## willmon18

First I am going to say that I have contacted Microsoft and they are suppose to be giving me a call tomorrow. But I highly doubt they will have the solution for this problem as it seems they didn't know what they were doing. Tomorrow they are suppose to have the case escalated and a higher technician would be calling me. But anyways before you ask me I have not downloaded this from a website or anything. I have gotten it directly from Microsoft. They sent it to me as a replacement for my Age of Mythology not going online. They told me over the phone that this would go online and it didn't. But it doesn't matter too much as Valusoft has given me new keys for Age of Mythology that allows me to go online. But anyways if it helps the cd's say on them NOT FOR RETAIL OR OEM DISTRIBUTION: UNLICENSED SOFTWARE-Illegal without seperate license from Microsoft. And also they have a cd-key attached to the first disc case on the back. The thing Microsoft did at first is give me new cd-keys which did not work probably because this is a special set of discs that only accept 1 or certain cd-keys. Does anyone happen to know if there is a fix for this that Microsoft will probably know nothing about?


----------



## willmon18

Well I am bumping this post as it seems that no one sees it. But anyways microsoft never responded to me again. The escalated tech support guy called me and could not find a solution. So if someone in here happens to come by this please try to help me. I really am disappointed in the gaming industry these days making things more difficult for people. Also I was wondering do I have this in the wrong place? Because it seems so since no one has replied to even say they can't think of anything or point me in the right direction.


----------



## koala

There's not really much we can suggest. You've got a legit copy of a Microsoft game with a faulty CD key, so it's up to Microsoft to fix it. We can't give advice on bypassing keys/serials/codes.

Keep calling them and don't let them try to wriggle out of it by saying they'll call you back, which they rarely do.


----------



## willmon18

Well I will try again soon. As they haven't called back and they should have already. The escalated support technician didn't even solve my problem last time. He just said something and said thank you for using microsoft support and have a good day. 

Later I got this email asking for a good time to call and I replied with the time. But that was few weeks ago. As well as sending an email to ensemble studios and they seemed to have never responded either. 

I will be seeing if there is some number I can contact esemble studios at as they seem to know of how to fix it. But I highly doubt they have a phone number to call for support as lots of other places you just wish had a phone support option. I am about tired of having to wait weeks to get emails back.


----------



## babatukaz

guys i need help  i cant find normal cd key 4 AOE III its incorrect allways .ty


----------



## sobeit

you need to contact the manufacturer.


----------

